# Cambio Corso equiped bike on ebay now



## all riders (Dec 17, 2009)

JUST listed as" Campagnolo old bicycle" doesn't even mention the Cambio. don't know if it's a deal or not, but they don't show up often. (i'd love to have one)


----------



## Bikephreak (Dec 18, 2009)

*Nice Maino!*

Nice Maino bicycle Cambio Corsa equipped. The price seems reasonable considering what a $1,500 of today looks like. THis looks to be about a 55-56 cm frame. It has beautiful lugs typical of a very nice machine from Turin from the 40s-60s... Glad it is way too small for me because I am too broke to even consider it right now... 
   Peace,
   Bikephreak


----------



## Bikephreak (Jan 3, 2010)

*Maino*

The Cambio Corsa equipped Maino sold for $1,400! I think that is a deal! Glad the thing was way to small for me... Super cool macine...


----------



## all riders (Jan 3, 2010)

yep. been riding road bikes for 30 years now and I love the idea of shifting one of those things--infact for the fun of it I'm going to put a nexus 3 speed wheel on and old frame and fabricate a copy of the lever/rod running down the seatpost, but mine will push/pull on the bellcrank of the 3 speed--Cambio Nuovo


----------

